# Long-running AE game in Chantilly, VA needs new players!



## Tarondor (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi.  I'm Scott Nolan and I run what just might be the longest-running D&D (ish) game in the DC area.  31 years so far.  Our game of "Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved" is looking for one or two new players.

We play every other Sunday at my home in Chantilly Virginia.  Knowledge of the system is not necessary (if you know D&D, you know AE.  If you don't, it's easy to learn).

We are all professionals in our 30's and 40's.

You can contact me at: nolan/at/erols/dot/com.


----------



## Tarondor (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump.

Still lookin'!


----------



## Tarondor (Jun 29, 2008)

bumpity.

Still lookin'!


----------



## wandering_8i (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm interested but wont know how much free time I will have till probably  next week.  What times do do you normally play?


----------

